# Buying Online?



## econing (Jul 8, 2008)

I seem to be finding the best bargains on the weapons that I want online rather than the gunstore ordering them. The problem is that I can only find the online store's story of how easy its supposed to be. Is it really only a one time fee of up to $50 or is it like nine different fees of $15 or some crap? I just want an actual customers opinion of the process. If it helps I live in Delaware.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

First off-----welcome to the forum. Secondly I've never bought a firearm online although I've come close. In my opinion--you can find something local you can put your hands on and get the same or better deal, and that's my experience. Your purchased firearm would need to be shipped to your local dealer and there would be a dealer to dealer transaction fee as well as shipping fees probably. Then there may be a question of which state you would be required to pay the taxes in or maybe both--not sure. You really need some input from a FFL holder that knows how it all works.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't help you with Delaware specifics, but I've bought my last 2 guns on-line. Order it, they ship it to the FFL of your choice (shop around for prices), do whatever paperwork you need to when the gun comes in and leave with your gun. It's pretty easy


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have purchased both of my XD's online, and it is easy to do. Basically you search around for the FFL Holders near you, and give them a call and see what they charge to do an FFL Transfer if a firearm is shipped to them. If you're going through a big online seller, they might already have FFL's on file in your area. Basically, you pay shipping and FFL fees, and the gun is yours. Even with the fees, my XD's were A LOT cheaper online than they were anywhere around me ($100+) Hope that helps!

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Check with your local FFL Dealer(s), they will tell what they charge to make the transfer as well as any state fees. At one gunshop in CA it costs me $86 which included the transfer fee and state fees, I believe the FFL Dealer can charge whatever they want to make the transfer but the state fees are a mandated set amount.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I've ordered three pistols and two rifles from Bud's Gun Shop, not because they were cheaper, but because they had what I wanted when the local shops didn't. I just pick out what I want and pay for it, and since they already have the FFL's from many dealers including mine, they send it out immediately. The weapon arrives in three or four days, and I just go pick it up and give my FFL guy ten bucks for the transfer. Couldn't be easier, but your state laws may well be quite different.

PhilR.


----------



## Gator Bait (Jun 25, 2008)

Buy guns on line? I wouldn't dare. . . . .

OK, I confess at the time I am waiting for four, yup, 4 guns to come in. A 1990 S&W Model 17-6 w/ 8 3/8 barrel, a Remington XP-100 Varmint Special, a NIB 1978 Colt Diamondback 6" barrel and a 1963 Winchester Model 52D. OMG, I forgot one, better make that five, yup, 5, I forgot the Marlin 39A Mountie that I bought last night on line. I think I'm ready for the straight jacket now, thank you.

I think I have paid for the local gun shops FFL single handed! About $25 a transfer. The only time I can think of that may cause a gun shop owner to not want to do a transfer is if he has the same gun or can get the same gun for a comparable price. I heard of a shop in California recently that wanted almost $200 just for the transfer! The customer went else where. I have heard of shops charging a percentage of your purchase price, I'd walk. Plenty of gun shops out there. 

I can't find the guns on my wish list locally, many are long out of production and getting scarce. By searching the net I can eventually find what I am looking for. Prices are more competitive on line also. It is a much bigger market.

This month has been wild. The economy is causing people to sell their guns and it is amazing what you can find out there. 

When I buy on line I like lots of photos, the more the better. I also like to deal with someone that I can talk to over the phone, man to man. If the seller is a gun shop owner they are not likely to try and pull any tricks on you, they have a business to protect and most will go out of their way to keep the customer happy. I also like to pay by postal money order, it takes a little more time then a credit card but many on line dealers charge a 3-4% credit card fee and money orders are a secure way to transfer funds. I had a money order go from south Florida to Oregon in two days last week, I couldn't believe it.

Don't be afraid to ask if "that is their best price" or if they "can they work with you" on their price, be polite about it and you can often save some money and it adds up over the years. 

Be careful who you deal with and use common sense and you can get great deals on line.

Good luck!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My local shop charges $18 for a transfer of a gun they don't have and $25 if they carry the model/have a comparable condition of an identical used model. I have no problems with that.


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I have purchased and sold many guns online. Never had a problem. Just make sure the seller has a good rep or good feedback.


----------



## scubastevie00 (Jul 16, 2008)

Never actually purchased one online but like said above, I've come very close... I guess the guys above me already answered it though... hah


----------

